# Pair Of Horns



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well....pair of Hamilton Van Horns actually. 

The one on the black strap is mine; the one on the brown strap is Steve's (langtoflad).

His is earlier than mine as indicated by the hand style --- there is a very good chance that his is from 1957 --- the year of the very first electric watch.

Had quite a bit of work done on Steve's including getting one of the 14K gold lugs re-soldered to the case by a goldsmith in Brighton....but it's turned out good I think.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Terrible - hate them both - send them to me and I'll melt down the cases for scrap value and toss the movements (well they're

knackered after all this time, surely? :yes

*Not* *Jealous* in the slightest :cry2:

Enjoy them, both of you! great examples!


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Horny indeed! :thumbsup:

S.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Lovely pair - I hadn't noticed before but I really like the 3, 6 & 9 markers :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Steve R said:


> Horny indeed! :thumbsup:





Stanford said:


> Lovely pair


 :lol: I need to go and take a cold shower...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice title Paul  and that indeed is another outstanding pair of watches added to the collection :thumbsup:


----------

